# alternate OEM for kubota loader directional control valve B1750



## bbrazeauSX5

Is there a less expensive option than OEM for replacing the directional control vale on a Kubota B1750 tractor with a
*Bush Hog 1840QT Front End Loader*
that anyone knows of?


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

here is a picture of the current control valve if that helps.


----------



## Fedup

There are multiple options for replacement valves, depending on how particular you are on an exact match. Slight modifications in mounting plates, mounting bolt patterns, fitting style, hoses and hose configurations need to be considered of course. Bottom line, an eight or ten GPM power beyond capable valve will replace what you have and be perfectly functional. There are many of them available for $250 to $400 from multiple suppliers.


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

Fedup said:


> There are multiple options for replacement valves, depending on how particular you are on an exact match. Slight modifications in mounting plates, mounting bolt patterns, fitting style, hoses and hose configurations need to be considered of course. Bottom line, an eight or ten GPM power beyond capable valve will replace what you have and be perfectly functional. There are many of them available for $250 to $400 from multiple suppliers.


Thank You for the response. Would the one shown below work?(with a conversion plug)
SKU: P401-2A1-J
Benefits:
All spools are standard double acting with spring return to neutral position which are ideal for double acting cylinders

Used for open center systems (Pump to Tank Flow)
Precision ground and hard chrome-plated spools assure a long life
Anti-drop load checks on each spool
High-tensile strength cast iron monoblock construction
SAE O-Ring ports ensure solid seal and prevent blockages
Capable of closed center or Power Beyond (conversion plug required)
Anti-drop load check on each spool
Adjustable Relief Valve Range: 1500 to 3625 PSI
Can also be used as motor or single-acting spool (#8 SAE port plug required)
Features:

Max Operating Pressure: P = 3625 PSI, T = 725 PSI, A & B = 4350 PSI
Flow Rating: 11 GPM (40 l/min)
A & B Work Ports: #8 SAE O-Ring (3/4”-16) Thread
Inlet Port: #10 SAE O-Ring (7/8”-14) Thread
Outlet Port: #10 SAE O-Ring (7/8”-14) Thread
2 – 5/16” Mounting Holes
Made in Europe


----------



## Fedup

Yes it should work for you. Although it's rated at 11 GPM which is slightly larger than the one you're replacing, but on the other hand an 8GPM valve is probably less common.


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

Thank You!


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

I have the Part and I'm preparing to install it. It looks like I'll need some fittings as the old valve has different sizes (smaller) than the new and I'll need 90 degree on some that were straight before. I have a couple questions. The old valve had 7 lines (see 1st picture) 4 on the top to handle curl,uncurl,raise, and lower bucket. An "in" and an "out" to the pump which you can see from the picture. additionally there is a line that goes back to the tank I have it marked in the picture with power beyond, but I'm not sure if that is where it should be hooked up on the new installation. Also (see 2nd picture) the new valve only has 6 currently open positions. Could someone tell me where the power beyond should connect to the new valve and if it goes back to the tank?


----------



## Fedup

On your old valve -- remove and examine the fitting you have labeled power beyond in your top photo. Not the elbow, but the larger fitting it threads into. You will need a similar fitting for the new valve. Should have ordered it when you ordered the valve. On the new valve, remove both of the out plugs. One of the ports will have a machined inner bore, the other won't. The one with the bore is where the power beyond sleeve will fit.


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

Thank You Fedup! I did order the conversion plug with the valve and have it as well. On the new valve are the out plugs the ones marked "Out?" and "Power beyond?" they weren't stamped as such like the old valve was.


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

OK. So I hooked up the valve and started the tractor and when I try to move the bucket up or down or curl it in or out, I can only move it in one direction. For instance if I push down on the lever the bucket goes up but if I push up on the lever the bucket doesn't go down. To get the bucket to go back down I have to shut the tractor off and push the lever *down* which is the same way I had to push it to move it up when the tractor was running?(pushing the lever up with the tractor off doesn't move the bucket) Weird! Same thing for the curl. Does anyone have an idea as to what may be wrong? Thank You


----------



## Fedup

My first guess would be you need to revisit the two ports/hoses on the "out" side of the valve. Looking at the photos it's hard to tell which hose is which (flow back to three point or sump return). I can only assume you have the power beyond sleeve in the port with the recessed bore it's meant for. With some valves there is actually room in the body for the sleeve to be threaded into more than one port.


----------



## bbrazeauSX5

Hi Fedup, Yes this valve did have multiple ports setup for power beyond. I did get it to work by switching the IN and OUT connections. For some reason on this new valve the side that the ports were located on was switched. Now I just need to get a test gage setup and adjust the pressure to maximize the performance. I'll post back how that goes just to finish up the thread for those who may refer to this in the future. Thanks for your help.


----------

